
Ask HN: How to manage long running scripts? - hexadec
Is there a tool that allows me to manage a handful of bash and python scripts that I have running in a better manner? I was hoping for a GUI I could have my non-technical teammates check to see the status or output of a script rather than SSHing into a server and finding the output file.<p>For example: I have a script that curls icanhazip.com to check if the dynamic DNS IP we get has changed and then writes the time and IP to a simple text file. Ideally I would like the management site to show the contents of the text file and maybe read cron to see when it will run next.<p>Is there anything like this out there? My usual google-fu is failing me, thanks HN.
======
ecesena
Airflow may be a bit more involved than what you're asking, but it supports
also dependencies among scripts, retries, etc.:
[https://airflow.apache.org](https://airflow.apache.org)

------
abdelhai
Try
[https://wooey.readthedocs.io/en/latest/—](https://wooey.readthedocs.io/en/latest/—)
Don’t think there’s a seamless product out there. I’m working on a Python
scripting runtime with built-in dashboard and GUI. Happy to give you a demo.

------
gjvc
[https://www.rundeck.org/](https://www.rundeck.org/)

~~~
hexadec
Thanks, this seems like the best answer for me, for future folks reading this,
that URL has been updated to [https://www.rundeck.com/open-
source](https://www.rundeck.com/open-source)

------
quickthrower2
In your example why not use cron and have a short job run every minute.

To get that data out there are a number of ways but if you are doing a lot of
this stuff consider running logstash, elsaticsearch and kibana (referred to as
ELK) to allow anyone to search those logs.

------
bahjatm
I think any solution will carry some kind of automation I recommend checking
[https://concourse-ci.org/](https://concourse-ci.org/)

------
Piskvorrr
You seem to be looking for systemd units and some GUI on top of that.

~~~
hexadec
Yes, the GUI is the hard part it seems. I was hoping there was a solution that
made it a bit easier to manage rather than checking the status of a dozen
systemd units running and starting/stopping them or adding short lived scripts
to cron or running them a single time.

------
Nextgrid
Run your scripts in a CI environment like Jenkins or Concourse CI?

------
LuNan
Now github has a CI environment

------
hos234
Nagioscore

------
bebee
oh

